# Dell Vostro touchpad not working

## Tzuriel

I have a Dell Vostro 5620, new Gentoo install and I'm having a hard time getting the touch pad to work. A tap for selecting windows works, but trying to scroll/swipe with it does not work.

When I load via rescue, the i801_smbus is what shows, though, I could be wrong about this being the device.

```
00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH-P SMBus Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH-P SMBus Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

```

And although I have this included in my current kernel, I get no results from 

```
dmesg | grep -i touch
```

If doing 

```
dmesg | grep -i input
```

I get the following:

```

[    0.711594] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.711621] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.711641] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.778961] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.518648] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

[   25.312834] input: Dell WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/PNP0C14:03/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:03/9DBB5994-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492/input/input6

[   26.833112] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

[   26.835803] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input8

```

Here's lspci -k ...

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 4621 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0b3e

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake-P Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake Innovation Platform Framework Processor Participant (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake Innovation Platform Framework Processor Participant

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller #0 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller #2 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell 12th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 PCI Express Root Port #0 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 PCI Express Root Port

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 12th Gen Core Processor Gaussian & Neural Accelerator (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell 12th Gen Core Processor Gaussian & Neural Accelerator

00:0d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 USB Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 USB Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:0d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 NHI #0 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake-P Thunderbolt 4 NHI

00:12.0 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 51fc (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0b3e

   Kernel driver in use: intel_ish_ipc

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH USB 3.2 xHCI Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH USB 3.2 xHCI Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH Shared SRAM (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH Shared SRAM

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P PCH CNVi WiFi (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX201 160MHz

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:15.1 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller

   Kernel driver in use: intel-lpss

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH HECI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH HECI Controller

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 51b0 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0b3e

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH eSPI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH eSPI Controller

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH-P High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH-P High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Alder Lake PCH-P SMBus Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake PCH-P SMBus Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Alder Lake-P PCH SPI Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Alder Lake-P PCH SPI Controller

01:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller 980

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller 980

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

02:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GA107M [GeForce MX570] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Dell GA107M [GeForce MX570]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

2d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Dell RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

I've followed synaptics wikis and lots of posts, to no avail. Bummer, I don't see an attach to post the .config.

Thoughts?

----------

## Banana

you can pastebin or dpaste https://dpaste.org/ your config file.

----------

## Tzuriel

Here's my .config

https://dpaste.com/AUJPC4UXV

----------

## mike155

Please post the output of:

```
emerge --info
```

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -i touchpad
```

```
xinput list
```

PS: I looked over your kernel config. I would enable the options below - but they are probably not related to the issue you posted:

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH  (some Dell notebooks have Elantech touchpads)

CONFIG_SPI (PCI devices 00:1f.0 and 00:1f.5 don't have drivers yet. I don't know if that's the right one - but you could try)

CONFIG_PINCTRL_ALDERLAKE (might help on an Alder Lake system)

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL (your CPU probably has such a rng)

CONFIG_RANDOM_TRUST_CPU (if you trust the rng of your CPU)

----------

## Tzuriel

Those config options didn't fix the touchpad, but they did end up fixing my sound.

```

$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```

outputs nothing.

$ emerge --info

```
Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib, gcc-11.3.0, glibc-2.34-r13, 5.15.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-12th_Gen_Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-1260P-with-glibc2.34

KiB Mem:    16071300 total,  14386416 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 04 Jun 2022 04:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 0a7ae548df66e69b2bab612ff55247aea8ac0567

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p2) 2.37

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r9::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.9.12::gentoo, 3.10.4::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:             1.59.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.4::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.61.4-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.8::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            13.0.1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.34-r13::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo https://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 base berkdb bindist bzip2 cdr cli crypt crypto cups cxx dbus dri dvd elogind fortran gdbm gentoo glib iconv ipv6 jpeg libglvnd libtirpc ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre pulseaudio qt5 readline seccomp sna split-usr ssl suid tools udev unicode uxa wifi xattr xorg zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, LINGUAS, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

```

$ xinput list

```

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                         id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

----------

## mike155

Thanks for the data. Your touchpad doesn't show up in the output of dmesg, cat /proc/bus/input/devices and xinput. That looks like a problem in the kernel. 

Please take a look at the output of 'dmesg'. Are there any warning or error messages? Error messages about missing firmware, for example?

Please enable option CONFIG_HID_ELAN - just in case it's an ELAN USB Touchpad.

Your notebook is pretty new. Have you tried a newer kernel (5.15.46 or 5.18.3)?

----------

## Tzuriel

I browsed through the output and only see minor errors to thermal, sound, wifi, and two of those three I know are working. I'll start trying new release kernels and report back. 

Thanks for your help on this.

----------

## mike155

I have a Dell Latitude 5289. It has an ALPS touchpad and a WACOM touchscreen.

```
# dmesg | egrep -i "(touch|mouse|wacom)" 

[    0.718289] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.919335] hid-alps 0018:044E:120B.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [DLL07AA:01 044E:120B] on i2c-DLL07AA:01      <----  Touchpad

[    0.925941] input: Wacom HID 4847 Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-6/i2c-WCOM4847:00/0018:056A:4847.0002/input/input7

[    0.926058] input: Wacom HID 4847 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-6/i2c-WCOM4847:00/0018:056A:4847.0002/input/input8

[    0.926287] wacom 0018:056A:4847.0002: hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [WCOM4847:00 056A:4847] on i2c-WCOM4847:00

# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

...

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=044e Product=120b Version=0100

N: Name="DLL07AA:01 044E:120B"            <---- Touchpad

P: Phys=i2c-DLL07AA:01

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-7/i2c-DLL07AA:01/0018:044E:120B.0001/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=e520 30000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=660800001000003

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=056a Product=4847 Version=0100

N: Name="Wacom HID 4847 Pen"

P: Phys=i2c-WCOM4847:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-6/i2c-WCOM4847:00/0018:056A:4847.0002/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event7 

B: PROP=2

B: EV=1b

B: KEY=1c03 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=10001000003

B: MSC=1

I: Bus=0018 Vendor=056a Product=4847 Version=0100

N: Name="Wacom HID 4847 Finger"

P: Phys=i2c-WCOM4847:00

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-6/i2c-WCOM4847:00/0018:056A:4847.0002/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event8 

B: PROP=2

B: EV=b

B: KEY=400 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=260800000000003

...

# xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4847 Pen stylus                 id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4847 Finger touch               id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ DLL07AA:01 044E:120B                      id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]    <----  Touchpad

⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4847 Pen eraser                 id=19   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Integrated Webcam_HD: Integrate           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel Virtual Button driver               id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID events                          id=15   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID 5 button array                  id=16   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                          id=17   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=18   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```

Below are the kernel modules that are loaded on my machine:

```
# egrep "(i2c|hid)" b

hid_sensor_magn_3d     20480  1

hid_sensor_accel_3d    20480  1

hid_sensor_rotation    20480  0

hid_sensor_incl_3d     20480  0

hid_sensor_gyro_3d     20480  0

hid_sensor_trigger     20480  11 hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_incl_3d,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation

hid_sensor_iio_common    20480  6 hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_incl_3d,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation

industrialio_triggered_buffer    16384  1 hid_sensor_trigger

industrialio           90112  10 industrialio_triggered_buffer,hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_incl_3d,kfifo_buf,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation

intel_hid              24576  0

sparse_keymap          16384  3 intel_hid,dell_wmi,intel_vbtn

hid_sensor_custom      28672  0

hid_sensor_hub         24576  8 hid_sensor_gyro_3d,hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_iio_common,hid_sensor_incl_3d,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_magn_3d,hid_sensor_rotation,hid_sensor_custom

intel_ishtp_hid        28672  0

usbhid                 65536  1 wacom

hid_alps               24576  0

hid_generic            16384  0

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915

usbcore               323584  10 xhci_hcd,usbnet,usbhid,usb_storage,uvcvideo,btusb,xhci_pci,cdc_ether,uas,r8152

i2c_hid                32768  0

i2c_i801               32768  0

i2c_smbus              20480  1 i2c_i801

intel_ishtp            61440  2 intel_ishtp_hid,intel_ish_ipc

hid                   147456  7 i2c_hid,wacom,usbhid,hid_alps,hid_sensor_hub,intel_ishtp_hid,hid_generic
```

You may want to enable the modules below:

CONFIG_INTEL_HID_EVENT

CONFIG_INTEL_VBTN

CONFIG_HID_WACOM

CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB

You may also want to add the modules below to get a driver for you PCI device 00:16.0 (Communication controller):

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_TXE

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_HDCP

----------

## Tzuriel

After making new km additions, this list has grown a few, but the touchpad still remains nonfunctional.

```

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                         id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID events                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Intel HID 5 button array                   id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Dell WMI hotkeys                           id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

I haven't added the stuff you have under industrial, yet, but just for reference, here are the things I have as modules, most of the other stuff is built-in for initramfs reasons.

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_drm             61440  2

nvidia_modeset       1159168  2 nvidia_drm

nvidia              34811904  81 nvidia_modeset

iwlmvm                397312  0

mac80211              901120  1 iwlmvm

libarc4                16384  1 mac80211

dell_laptop            32768  0

dell_wmi               16384  0

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 dell_laptop

iwlwifi               417792  1 iwlmvm

mei_hdcp               20480  0

dell_smbios            20480  2 dell_wmi,dell_laptop

i915                 2564096  4

dcdbas                 16384  1 dell_smbios

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    20480  0

cfg80211              933888  3 iwlmvm,iwlwifi,mac80211

dell_wmi_sysman        36864  0

firmware_attributes_class    16384  1 dell_wmi_sysman

dell_wmi_descriptor    16384  2 dell_wmi,dell_smbios

mei_me                 36864  1

ttm                    73728  1 i915

mei                   110592  3 mei_hdcp,mei_me

hid_sensor_hub         20480  0

i2c_hid_acpi           16384  0

i2c_hid                28672  1 i2c_hid_acpi

efivarfs               16384  1

```

And now ...

$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

outputs the following.

```

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd leds event3 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1100f02902000 8380307cf910f001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Intel HID events"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/INTC1070:00/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=rfkill kbd event4 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=81000300000000 5000004000 1e294000000020 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Intel HID 5 button array"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/INTC1070:00/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=2000000000000 0 0 0 0 1000000000000 0 201c000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH Headphone"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=4

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event7 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="Dell WMI hotkeys"

P: Phys=

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/PNP0C14:03/wmi_bus/wmi_bus-PNP0C14:03/9DBB5994-A997-11DA-B012-B622A1EF5492/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=rfkill kbd event8 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=800000000000 0 0 101500b00000c00 1200300000 e000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event9 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input11

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event10 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

```

----------

## pietinger

Tzuriel,

do you give some strange parameter to kernel command line ? (I had once a problem with someone killing i8042 with kernel parm; I will see in "dmesg").

Did you follow @Mike155's advice for a newer kernel version ?

The last time I looked to your kernel config the only missing was "CONFIG_PINCTRL_ALDERLAKE", so it should work ...   :Shocked: 

(I wrote a german guide for Touchpads using I2C -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8692426.html#8692426 ; you had all needed options in your config)

To check I would need:

1. Complete "dmesg", and

2. Your actual .config (please check if you boot really your new kernel), and

3. Content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

Best would be to empty /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and see what happens.Last edited by pietinger on Fri Jun 10, 2022 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

I think we're pretty close!  :Very Happy: 

Have you tried newer kernel versions?

Please boot from a recent Gentoo installation image or from one of the recent LiveCD images (SystemRescue, Debian, Ubunto, etc.). Does your touchpad work there? If it does: run 'lsmod' to find out the modules that are loaded. Enable those modules in your kernel. If you don't like modules: it's fine to build the drivers directly into the kernel, of course.

----------

## pietinger

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Please boot from a recent Gentoo installation image or from one of the recent LiveCD images (SystemRescue, Debian, Ubunto, etc.). Does your touchpad work there? If it does: run 'lsmod' to find out the modules that are loaded.

 

Mike,

this is a good recommendation ... but ... please dont use our recent Gentoo installation image ... it doesnt recognize HID_Multitouch (at the moment). AFAIK Ubuntu recognizes modern I2C-touchpads and should be used (I also recommend this solution with Ubuntu in my german guide).

----------

## mike155

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> this is a good recommendation ... but ... please dont use our recent Gentoo installation image ... it doesnt recognize HID_Multitouch (at the moment). 

 

Shame on us!   :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> it doesnt recognize HID_Multitouch (at the moment).

 Based on the "at the moment" qualifier, I am curious - is there a ticket open stating that this is planned to be changed?

----------

## Tzuriel

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Tzuriel,
> 
> do you give some strange parameter to kernel command line ? (I had once a problem with someone killing i8042 with kernel parm; I will see in "dmesg").
> 
> Did you follow @Mike155's advice for a newer kernel version ?
> ...

 

Sorry for the delay, I had to deal with some issues after a mix of KM's selections. No, I don't add options to the command line, my stuff is pretty vanilla in my initramfs where it's mainly for mounting root from UEFI/LUKS/LVM2.

I do plan on trying some of the newer kernels that are masked after exhausting these options (every time I unmask something, I screw something up).

I do have CONFIG_PINCTRL_ALDERLAKE included to no avail.

Your guide in German was one of the first posts I consulted for this work.

Here's my dmesg output.

http://dpaste.com/5TRHEV9R5

Here's my .config file.

http://dpaste.com/8GJN5MEUK

My /etx/X11/xorg.conf.d directory is empty.

----------

## pietinger

Tzuriel,

your kernel config is looking good, so I dont know why your touchpad doesnt work, but I see some possibilities:

1. Maybe you really need a newer kernel (we had many patches for I2C in last kernel versions), or/and

2. You need an additional module for your Dell (for this I recommend to boot with Ubuntu; if touchpad works take a list with "lsmod"), or/and

3. You need some modules static into your kernel (because i8042 is loaded very soon). Try this static:

```
CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=m

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=m

CONFIG_I2C_HID_ACPI=m

CONFIG_I2C_HID_CORE=m

CONFIG_DELL_SMBIOS=m
```

Also my Intel system has a different setting for IOMMU:

```
CONFIG_IOMMU_DEFAULT_DMA_STRICT=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEFAULT_DMA_LAZY is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEFAULT_PASSTHROUGH is not set

CONFIG_IOMMU_DMA=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SVA_LIB=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_SVM=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_SCALABLE_MODE_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_IRQ_REMAP=y
```

A check with Ubuntu is also very important to see if touchpad works; maybe it is too new (e.g. Lenovo X12 needs 5.15.45 at minimum).

----------

## pietinger

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Based on the "at the moment" qualifier, I am curious - is there a ticket open stating that this is planned to be changed?

 

Hu,

I am sorry, I dont know if there is an open ticket (and also dont know how to search for); I made my comment "at the moment" because it think/believe/hope that Gentoo will surely go forward and implement a refreshed configuration (AFAIK we take debian as archetype, or not ?) and it is only a question of time ...

----------

## Hu

Understood.  If there was a ticket, I was hoping to have a link to it so interested users could follow along.  Since you are expressing a general hope that this will be improved, there is nowhere for users to check.  That is fine too.

----------

## Tzuriel

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Tzuriel,
> 
> 1. Maybe you really need a newer kernel (we had many patches for I2C in last kernel versions), or/and
> 
> 

 

I just unmasked gentoo-sources-5.18.3 and ported in the .config I've been working with to no avail.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. You need an additional module for your Dell (for this I recommend to boot with Ubuntu; if touchpad works take a list with "lsmod"), or/and
> 
> 

 

Ughhh ... Ubuntu. Never thought I'd need another OS to get Gentoo working. That's embarrassing. Ok, I'll work that one during the week.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. You need some modules static into your kernel (because i8042 is loaded very soon). Try this static:
> 
> 

 

I did make all the modules you listed as static. No changes. 

Guess I'll just have to keep an eye out for new stuff and keep updating, I'm sure eventually something will come out.

Thanks for all ya'lls help. Very much appreciated and I'll report back about Ubuntu and/or newer updates.

On a side note: this new kernel did fix my wireless front doing disconnects and better reconnects.

----------

